

Onion: New Google Phone Service Whispers Targeted Ads Directly Into Users' Ears - yanw
http://onion.com/ddvPUy

======
ElbertF
Best one yet!

There actually is a service that lets you make a free phone call after
watching an ad, called Bondd (Dutch): <http://bondd.nl/bondd/phone/index.html>

------
yanw
These are more contextual than targeted :)

